# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Smoking weed in dream

## Erii

I've not done weed before in real life. But last night I had a dream I was at a restaurant and there were bongs so I started smoking. But these bongs were huge , or maybe it wasn't even a bong. I don't know. But I did it, then everything was all blurry and I was like dizzy but it felt good, I guess I got instantly high haha but then someone is  like "there's meth in it". What the heck? But then I kept doing it. Anyways why did I have this dream?

----------


## lotsofface

Well if you think about things like weed, it can seep into your dreams. It's not a big deal. I've done dream weed (which is extremely subjective), and real weed (which is barely consistent). They're both nice. Quite different though. 

I really like doing drugs in dreams because there's no limit to what your experience can be. You can take a few hits and fly off to the moon, and have a wild experience, because none of it is real. Your not actually putting something into your body. You're just providing your mind a reason to act funky. It's quite fun. My dream acid was crazy.

----------


## Jvail

Ha!
I've done this before.  I am a former drug user (clean almost a decade now), now I have a job with security clearance and drug testing.  I'll occasionally have drug dreams when I take something and freak out because I'm dreaming that I'll get caught and lose my job.

----------


## DeletePlease

You dreamed about what your mind assumes it's like to be high.

Lulz @ Jvail xD

----------


## Rivernile

Exactly like lotsofface says, 



> Well if you think about things like weed, it can seep into your dreams.



when you think about something a lot you automatically start dreaming about it. Had you been smoking all day, or had you talked about doing that with someone? It must be an evolved brain mechanism that helps us learn by consolidating the processes we emphasize during the day. For ex, let's say your friends tell you terrifying stories about cowboys, you may begin thinking about cowboys all day and dream you are tied to a chair in a saloon and saved by the Sheriff in extremis.

When I do a certain activity all day, I start seeing pieces of it when I close my eyes, as if my brain were solving the puzzle auto. One day I had been playing chess obsessively to the point that whenever i closed my eyes I saw pieces of chess. Actually, I awoke the next day from a dream where I was a pawn fighting to protect the king on a chessboard. So, it gets vivid!

----------


## calielizabeth

> Well if you think about things like weed, it can seep into your dreams. It's not a big deal. I've done dream weed (which is extremely subjective), and real weed (which is barely consistent). They're both nice. Quite different though. 
> 
> I really like doing drugs in dreams because there's no limit to what your experience can be. You can take a few hits and fly off to the moon, and have a wild experience, because none of it is real. Your not actually putting something into your body. You're just providing your mind a reason to act funky. It's quite fun. My dream acid was crazy.



I have smoked DMT in dreams MANY times. Its so beautiful when it happens and I thank God. I dont remember if Ive smoked cannabis in dreams, but I have in real life. I hope I get to vaporize DMT in real life in the future because it is a beautiful angellic thing I want to go into a DMT trip/vision lucidly so Im not afraid.

----------


## anderj101

Please don't necro-post in an old thread. You'd be better off to start a new one.

----------

